# Pharmacological Stress Test - radiologist



## jdavenport02 (Aug 18, 2010)

HELP PLEASE!!!!

One of our radiologists is starting to read and dictate a stress test.  The dictation is below.  Please help me as to how this needs to be coded.

*Pharmacological Stress Test*
Procedure:  This patient was injected with 5mL of Lexiscan over 10-20 seconds.
Stress Test Interpretation:  There are not significant EKG changes during the course of this study.  *NORMAL PHARMACOLOGICAL STRESS TEST*

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## armymomryan (Aug 18, 2010)

93016 Supervision
93018 Interpretation

he can not bill for the actual test uless he performed it (doesn't sound like he did) and he can not bill for the Lexiscan unless he actually supplied it which is doubtful, no modifiers are needed


----------



## Jess1125 (Aug 19, 2010)

If he is only reading them it would be 93018 by itself. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## jdavenport02 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the input.  Very helpful!

Thanks again!


----------

